# Mistreatment of children at Baltimore Montessori school



## Agentk (Jul 31, 2019)

If you are or know of a parent who has had their child forced out of or mistreated by Children's Manor Montessori School, please contact me via [email protected]!!!

*share this please*

Thank you!


----------

